# Could water cause bloating?



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I have noticed something weird about me and water.After I get into work, I usually fill my water bottle with water from the filter.I notice that it seems whenever I drink water at work, it aggravates me and increases bloating at that time.Conversely, when I drink the water slow I notice this is less of a problem, but I end up drinking maybe 32 oz of water at work, when I should be having 64 oz.I wanted to know why water irriates me, it is filtered so I don't see why this is a problme.Further, I notice when I take the train to work, I always have increased bloating, now it can be hot waiting for the train and stressful not knowing how bad a wait it will be, but why is this happening, and what does it indicate about my problem and what to do to best address? Thanks.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I think water generally causes bloating for most people even those without IBS if they drink too much of it at once. The best bet is to just keep it handy and sip on it as often as possible rather than drinking large amounts. Other than that I can't help.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I think I tend to get bloated when drinking large amounts of water. I do know that I end up peeing out more than went in!!!!!!! I'd agree with Screamer to sip it and spread it all out over a longer course of the day. Do you eat a lot of salty stuff when drinking? Maybe that's why you're getting bloated?


----------



## 15638 (Jul 17, 2005)

Water affects me badlyI went from someone who drank 5-6 litres of water a day whilst exercising to someone who can't drink it at all because it really kills my stomach.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

By any chance is the water fridge cold? For some reason colder water/drinks tend to aggravate things more.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Maybe the filtered water at work has stuff added to it and you don't know it, I havea big problem with certain bottled waters, because they add stuff, I just get more thirsty and sick to my stomach, the only brand I can drink is dasanini because they don't add anything to it. I use to drink water alot too but it makes me get heatburn and a stomach ache now and no I don't add ice or drink it too cold that bothers me too.I tried the flavered waters and that had too much sugar and tried adding lemon to get rid of water and bloat but reacted to the lemon.the dr. put me on water pills but I only take them if i'm going to be home. Laurie


----------



## 15534 (Aug 28, 2005)

Water should nutralize your stomach acid and therefore prevent bloating at that is caused by gas from eccess stomach acid. It works as a flusher too, getting rid of those bad chemicals that aggrivate your digestive problems.I hope it's still water nad not sparkling. 2 litres of water a day is enough for anyone btw. I'd recommend drinking water before and straight after a meal. Too much water in one go will make you feel full and bloated but it will not last long as you soon have to go to the loo.The question is filtered from what??? i dont think its possible to buy without anything added. Maybe there is chlorine in works water. Anything that is in it will be so small it should not have an adverse effect. It's more likely what you have eaten before hand. Water is good. We'all 80% water afterall.P.S. The train will casue stress, try listening to music on your journey.^ Not sure I helped there.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: when I should be having 64 oz.


What does it mean you should be having 64?


> quote:Maybe the filtered water at work has stuff added to it and you don't know it,


By definition, filtered water has stuff removed from it.


> quote:Water should nutralize your stomach acid and therefore prevent bloating at that is caused by gas from eccess stomach acid. It works as a flusher too, getting rid of those bad chemicals that aggrivate your digestive problems.


1) People generally don't have excess stomach acid.2) Gas is not produced in the stomach. (Neutralization is what produces gas but it occurs in the duodenum)3) Gas is generally not responsible for bloating.4) Bad chemicals?


> quote:The question is filtered from what??? i dont think its possible to buy without anything added.


Huh?


> quote: Maybe there is chlorine in works water.


That would be tap water. Filtering doesn't remove it, but it does remove some of the chemicals like chloroform that result from it.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

flux then answer me this why do some brands of bottled water make me more thirsty and sick to my stomach and others not? and some brands say right on them they add stuff to it that could cause you to be sick....We have filtered water out of our fridge and we also have a distiller. neither makes me sick but some store brands do explain that one.!!!!


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Flux also want to know why you think fluoride is safe for some people it is toxic and even has been proven to make teeth even more brittle, and if it is so safe why do they tell you not to swallow toothpaste as it will make you very sick??????


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:flux then answer me this why do some brands of bottled water make me more thirsty and sick to my stomach and others not? and some brands say right on them they add stuff to it that could cause you to be sick....


Bottled water may not be filtered water.


> quote: also want to know why you think fluoride is safe for some people it is toxic


Fluoride is safe for *everyone*.


> quote:and even has been proven to make teeth even more brittle,


It makes the teeth harder!


> quote: and if it is so safe why do they tell you not to swallow toothpaste as it will make you very sick??


It wouldn't. Probably the FDA just required it.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

bigmama just ignore him! hes not even worth answering save your wee fingies typing a reply back to him


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

FLUX YOUR NOT MARRIED ARE YOU CAUSE I COULD NOT SEE ANY WOMEN LIVING WITH SOMEBODY WHO ABSOLUTLY HAS TO BE RIGHT 100% OF THE TIME Were you on the debate team in school and were you a nerd.........cause you are very hard person to like.


----------

